# Men, how would you feel being called 'pretty' or 'beautiful'?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i probably dislike both terms, i feel kinda ashamed or and i would try to obliterate that statement because i wouldn't agree with that opinion.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

You can call me pretty, or beautiful. It will make me like you. As long as I think you're being authentic.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

Pretty seems pretty (heh) superficial to me. 

Beautiful depends on the person who's telling you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@sometimes

It's just a descriptive word. Why should I, or anyone, mind?


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Someone once said to me "You're too pretty for a boy" when I was a teenager. I just thought it was really funny for some reason. More recently, a friend of mine said I was a beautiful human being ;o At the time, I thought he meant it in a slightly joke-y way, but in the context of things, I know he was being serious. "Beautiful" is such a broad word. Yes I guess it _can_ just mean you look great, but in the case of my friend, he was talking about something more significant. So yeah, I did like that.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I never understand how *any* of these – hot, attractive, handsome, beautiful, pretty, sexy, gorgeous – can be interpreted as compliments.

I think *things* are beautiful: paintings, flowers, sunsets, paintings of flowers in the sunset. It's always jarring to hear people talk about each other as things, and it always takes me a second to remember that's probably not what they were doing.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Owtoo said:


> Someone once said to me "You're too pretty for a boy" when I was a teenager. I just thought it was really funny for some reason. More recently, a friend of mine said I was a beautiful human being ;o At the time, I thought he meant it in a slightly joke-y way, but in the context of things, I know he was being serious. "Beautiful" is such a broad word. Yes I guess it _can_ just mean you look great, but in the case of my friend, he was talking about something more significant. So yeah, I did like that.


btw I actually meant just physical appearance as in beautiful looking (obviously that is often influenced by what you think of the person overall so the two are still connected but you know what i mean there's still a difference even so) don't think i got that across enough in the Op though as i didn't put it in the title. But whatever..


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Simpson17866 said:


> I think *things* are beautiful: paintings, flowers, sunsets, paintings of flowers in the sunset. It's always jarring to hear people talk about each other as things, and it always takes me a second to remember that's probably not what they were doing.


You don't find animals beautiful? Babies? Certain people's voices? Certain people's sense of style, or their ideas, or their way of thinking, or their aura? Why only inanimate things? There is no real difference. Just a line drawn in the sand.

It doesn't threaten a person's agency to recognize that they possess a persistent set of qualities which can be thought of as beautiful.


----------

